# New Reel for Cottonmouth



## Fatman (Mar 18, 2018)

Check out my new reel for my Cottonmouth frog gig. With this little baby and four pound test line, the dart doesn't even know the line is there! It will reach out and touch a big bull thirty feet into the pond, if I can hit it!


----------



## slingshot (Mar 3, 2018)

Fatman said:


> 20180323_122228.jpg Check out my new reel for my Cottonmouth frog gig. With this little baby and four pound test line, the dart doesn't even know the line is there! It will reach out and touch a big bull thirty feet into the pond, if I can hit it!


Nice. I don't recognize the brand of reel.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 18, 2018)

It's a Zebco micro 33. Reels for the Cottonmouth have to have a line guide (the hole the line comes out of) of less than 3/8 inch diameter. This one is perfect.


----------



## Fatman (Mar 18, 2018)

For any blowgun frog gig,four or six pound test line is heavy enough. The biggest bullfrog on record was just over two pounds. 
There is a way to use a line on almost any blowgun. It is called a T spindle, and I designed it several years ago. You don't have a reel, and you have to rewind it every time you use it by hand, but you can make one with a pocket knife out of wood. Sort of a "survival" device. Very effective for short range fishing. I will see if I can throw one together and post a couple of pictures soon. It is pretty obvious, but no one seems to have come up with it before.


----------



## slingshot (Mar 3, 2018)

Fatman said:


> For any blowgun frog gig,four or six pound test line is heavy enough. The biggest bullfrog on record was just over two pounds.
> There is a way to use a line on almost any blowgun. It is called a T spindle, and I designed it several years ago. You don't have a reel, and you have to rewind it every time you use it by hand, but you can make one with a pocket knife out of wood. Sort of a "survival" device. Very effective for short range fishing. I will see if I can throw one together and post a couple of pictures soon. It is pretty obvious, but no one seems to have come up with it before.


Probably like a survival hobo fishing reel. I made one outta a spice bottle!


----------

